# 721 and Heat



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

If I touch the side of the unit it is fairly warm to hot. Sort of the same heat level as my Stereo receiver. I take it that it's normal? I mean mine hasn't burst into flames or anything


----------



## 968.911 (Jul 21, 2002)

Its all about airflow. Mine is slightly warm on the left side. 

I would be concerned if it got too hot. If you can't keep your hand on it for more than 20 seconds, then its too hot. Move it to a place with better air flow.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Do the 721 give the internal temp? I know my DirecTivo tells me the temp in Celsius. Something like 48 degrees, which it calls normal.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

No tempature gauge to be found in the software, although I would be the motherboard does have a guage on it.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Hmm, no alarm. That seems like a problem. I had my Tivo stuffed into a cubby hole and it heated up to almost 60 degrees Celsius.


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

I can touch the side of it for a extended period of time so it is okay. Hey James I like the new lady she's hot!


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

No problem!


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Is it possible for Dish to have a temperature display upon request in the software? Maybe this could be a feature on an add on module they could have available in the future.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

You'd think that it wouldn't be a difficult mod. You guys should email "the man" and ask him to fix it.


----------

